# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Chat room

## darkgrey

Ερώτηση, έχω μπει καμποσες φορές στο chat room αλλά είναι πάντα άδειο, παρόλο ότι υπαρχουν συνδεδεμένα μέλη. Νομίζω ότι θα είχε ενδαιφέρον να μιλούσαμε σε πραγματικό χρόνο.

----------


## BARB3

αχ, πονεμενη ιστορια αυτο. κι εγω θα το ηθελα πολυ πολλες φορες αλλά εγω επειδη ειμαι στη δουλεια και με βλεπουν διαφοροι δεν μπορω να το κανω. ασε που φευγει η ωρα και δεν το καταλαβαινεις....
οταν παντως θελεις να μιλησεις στο chat, καλα ειναι να το αναφερεις καπου και καποιος που μπορει θα μπει. κανε ενα θεματακι στα todays posts και ολο και καποιος θα το δει και θα μπει

----------


## XENIA!

eygenia!
kali xronia
ela sto chat!

----------


## Nefeli-

όποιος έχει όρεξη ας έρθει στο τσατ! χχχχχ φιλάκια

----------


## Nefeli-

αδικία!! ήμουν όλη μέρα εδώ κι όταν έφυγα μπήκε κόσμος!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

τσατ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

τσατ!  :Smile:  ελάτε ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

chat!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

chat room  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

ελπηηηηη γουεαρ αρ γιου γκερλ!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

έλπη!!! που είσαι κορίτσι μου ; διακοπεύεις; αντε να πούμε τα νέα μας!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

μα τι έχει πάθει αυτό το chat! μόνο εγώ έχω πρόβλημα;

----------


## eatdis-admin

το chat είναι πράγματι εκτός λειτουργίας, για άγνωστο λόγο. Μεταφέρω το πρόβλημα στους τεχνικούς που μας στηρίζουν, ωστε να το ερευνήσουν και να το λύσουν.

----------


## Nefeli-

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nefeli-

κανένα νέο για το chat?

----------


## Constance

Ακομα εκτος λειτουργιας ειναι.Υποθετω θα μαθουμε νεα οταν μπει παλι ο Νικος D. :Smile:

----------


## XENIA!

οποια με ''πεθυμησε'' μπορει να ερθει στο τσατ να τα πουμε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## XENIA!

προσπαθω να μπω αλλα δεν με αφηνει..γιατι???????
μου κανει '' μουτρα''????

----------


## NADINE_ed

Eπειδή μας θυμήθηκες μετά από μήνες,κοπελιά,έχεις την αφελή απαίτηση 
να λειτουργήσει το κλειδωμένο τσατοδωμάτιο για χάρη σου;Πώς την είδες;

----------


## XENIA!

γιατι κλειδωσε?:sniffle:
εφαγα ''πορτα'' δηλαδη????????
και αυτο το support chat?τι ειναι?
εσενα λουμπι μου ''σε μιλαω'' συχνα...να δωσω φιλια στην sabe....ρωταγα για σενα σαμπινακι...χαιρομαι ποθυ εισαι καλαα!!!!!!!!!!!:roll:

----------


## Nefeli-

κανένα νέο για το τσατ;

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aντε να το φτιαξουν να κανουμε καμια κουβεντουλα!!  :Smile:

----------


## XENIA!

ακομα δεν εχουμε τσατ?

----------


## onelifeonechance

Και ακοοοοοοοομα,απ'οτι φαινεται..:thumbdown:

----------


## lessing_ed

Σας παρακαλουμε φταξτε μας το τσατ κι απο μας οτι θελετε!:cul:

----------


## eatdis-admin

Το τσατ υποστήριξης έχει επιδιορθωθεί.
Ενημερώστε για τυχόν προβλήματα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Σας παρακαλουμε φταξτε μας το τσατ κι απο μας οτι θελετε!:cul:


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sabe

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Σας παρακαλουμε φταξτε μας το τσατ κι απο μας οτι θελετε!:cul:


χα χα χα,να'σαι καλά.όλα τα λεφτά ήταν αυτό.

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Σας παρακαλουμε φταξτε μας το τσατ κι απο μας οτι θελετε!:cul:


να σαι καλά βρε lessing!!! η δύναμη της θέλησης βλέπεις τι κάνει????:saint: 
Αν υπάρχει καλή διάθεση... κι από τις δυο πλευρες η λύση είναι θέμα χρόνου!!!!:yes: 
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> Το τσατ υποστήριξης έχει επιδιορθωθεί.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nB20...eature=related

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> 
> Σας παρακαλουμε φταξτε μας το τσατ κι απο μας οτι θελετε!:cul:


Αν δίνεις :cul: για το τσατ,lessing μου,δεν τολμώ καν να διανοηθώ 
τι μπορεί να είσαι διατεθειμένη να κάνεις για τα σημαντικότερα!:wow:

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lessing_
> 
> Σας παρακαλουμε φταξτε μας το τσατ κι απο μας οτι θελετε!:cul:
> 
> ...


Και το κορυφαιο: ουτε καν ξερω πως να μπαινω στο τσατ :smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Χεχεχε!
Πατάς επάνω,στη σελίδα,εκεί που λέει chat υποστήριξης(μετά τα σημερινά μηνύματα)!
Πού να δοκιμάσεις και να υποκύψεις στη γλύκα του τι έχει να γίνει μετά...
Αν θέλεις,έλα για ένα γρήγορο,να σου πάρω την παρθενιά!Μη φοβάσαι,θα είμαι gentle!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ok,το έπιασα το υπονοούμενο!
Προχώρησα κατευθείαν στο ψητό,σε τρόμαξα και μου κάνεις τη δύσκολη!
Θα το πιάσω από την αρχή το φλερτάκι μας!Πάρε το χρόνο σου!Γι'απόψε,καληνύχτα!

----------


## smart

εγω παλι ποτε δε βρισκω κανεναν οταν μπαιμω.
αν ειναι καποιος στη γυρα τωρα, ας μπει  :Smile:

----------


## XENIA!

sto chat δεν ειναι κανεις!
που εισαστε οεο?
θα ρθει κανενας καλε ή na φυγω?

----------


## XENIA!

chat????????
who wants to chat?

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Χεχεχε!
> Πατάς επάνω,στη σελίδα,εκεί που λέει chat υποστήριξης(μετά τα σημερινά μηνύματα)!
> Πού να δοκιμάσεις και να υποκύψεις στη γλύκα του τι έχει να γίνει μετά...
> Αν θέλεις,έλα για ένα γρήγορο,να σου πάρω την παρθενιά!Μη φοβάσαι,θα είμαι gentle!


μΜολις σημερα ειδα αυτη την τολμηρη προκληση

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Ok,το έπιασα το υπονοούμενο!
> Προχώρησα κατευθείαν στο ψητό,σε τρόμαξα και μου κάνεις τη δύσκολη!
> Θα το πιάσω από την αρχή το φλερτάκι μας!Πάρε το χρόνο σου!Γι'απόψε,καληνύχτα!


χαχαχαχαχα ειμαι δυσκολη

----------

